# Harc Round #1 @ Southside 6/30 – Roll Call!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ALL RIGHT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN&#8230;&#8230;ASSUMING THE WEATHER WILL BE OUR FRIEND THIS WEEKEND, HARC GETS UNDER WAY AT SOUTHSIDE TRACK. I STOPPED BY SOUTHSIDE YESTERDAY, AND THE TRACK IS LOOKING GREAT, AND VICTORY RC HAS MOVED NEXT DOOR IN CASE YOU TEAR UP YOUR RIDES! BETWEEN THE SHOP AND THE TRACK, GARY AND RUSSELL ARE REALLY BUILDING A GREAT FACILITY OUT THERE! 



EVERYBODY IS TALKING ABOUT THIS RACE, SO MAKE SURE YOU GET THERE EARLY TO GET DECENT PARKING! GATES OPEN AT 8:00AM, SIGN UPS START AT 9:00AM, AND RACING GETS UNDERWAY PROMPTLY AT 11:00AM. 



I CAN'T EXPRESS TO YOU GUYS HOW EXCITED I AM ABOUT THIS RACE SERIES, SO BRING YOUR FRIEND AND FAMILY, AND JOIN US FOR SOME GREAT TIMES AND GREAT RACING!!! 



NOW, FOR THE ROLL CALL. I'M GOING TO SUGGEST SOMETHING A LITTLE MORE THAN JUST A SHOW OF HANDS THIS TIME. ALONG WITH TELLING US YOUR GONNA BE THERE, TELL US WHAT CLASS YOUR RUNNING, AND WHAT EQUIPMENT YOUR RACING WITH. I THINK THAT THIS MIGHT BE AN EXCELLENT RESOURCE FOR EVERYONE TO GET A GOOD IDEA OF WHAT IS PERFORMING WELL IN EACH CLASS&#8230;..BOTH FOR NEWBIES AND VETS! HELP US OUT AND FILL OUT AS MANY AS YOU CAN.



-WILL YOU BE THERE?

-WHAT CLASSE(S) WILL YOU BE RACING?

-WHAT CAR/TRUCK WILL YOU BE RACING?

-ELECTRIC OR GAS?

-ESC/MOTOR COMBO?

-GEARING?

-MOTOR?

-STEERING SERVO?

-THROTTLE SERVO?

-TIRES?

-EXHAUST?

-ANY OTHER INFO YOU WANT TO SHARE?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll get this started:

-WILL YOU BE THERE? yes, bright and early......got a new car, and will be learning how to drive it that morning, before racing it that day!

-WHAT CLASSE(S) WILL YOU BE RACING? 1/8 sportsman

-WHAT CAR/TRUCK WILL YOU BE RACING? XRAY XB8 luxury buggy (the original)

-ELECTRIC OR GAS? gas

-ESC/MOTOR COMBO? n/a

-GEARING? stock spur, 13T clutch bell

-MOTOR? JP modified B5-N

-STEERING SERVO? Hitec HS-945MG

-THROTTLE SERVO? Hitec HS-985MG

-TIRES? Crimefighters 

-EXHAUST? Jammin JP-3

-ANY OTHER INFO YOU WANT TO SHARE?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

WILL YOU BE THERE? YUP!!,I better be there or Courtney will hunt me down looking for the Banner.... 
-WHAT CLASSE(S) WILL YOU BE RACING? Expert Buggy,Expert Truggy,M/T 
-WHAT CAR/TRUCK WILL YOU BE RACING? Mugen MBX5R,MBX5T,Revo 
-ELECTRIC OR GAS? All nitro baby. 
-ESC/MOTOR COMBO? hahaha,cant disclose this info 
-GEARING? stock 
-MOTOR? see answer ^ up 2 
-STEERING SERVO? Futaba 9351 
-THROTTLE SERVO? Futaba 9351 
-TIRES? round, not sure of the tread 
-EXHAUST? smelly and hot/ JP2,JP3


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

C,mon guys. Southside has been having some badd luck with rainouts so lets make the 1st HARC race a success for them and us. Tell everyone about this race so we can get everyone out there to support Southside. The track is great and should be an awsome weekend for some racing!!!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Where is southside located? How about a map?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Southside r/c race

*4613 red bluff deer park, 
phone 713-314-6798


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how many of you are going to be racing electric?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I will be there1/8 MBX5R with a radical 21. TRUGGY x/ray with a radical 28. Elec sbv2 with novak 6.5 ?come get some LOL


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

XB8 & B4

Bring it. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there. GT and if Ron is bringing his B4 I'll have to bring mine too.

Dang, that's a long way from Sugar Land. Smiley, do they have pics up on a website anywhere? Ron, wanna carpool? No throwing your toys around and leaving early though. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Going to run 1/8 and Electric. See yall there!!!!


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

how many people do you think there will be there this weekend?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

200 maybe 250


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!! Really???? is it like a two day race? with so many people alot of qualifiers.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea really!!!no not really sounded cool though!


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

lol yeah. that would be badass


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

we can olny hope that we get that big again.I think it can happen,not 250 but a great weekly turnout like it used to be.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

yeah i remember we use to get 70-90 people every weekend at k&m


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

its too bad that rite when i was getting into r/c was rite when it was losing people in houston


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> yeah i remember we use to get 70-90 people every weekend at k&m


man i remember leaving K&M at 3 am sometimes....my wifey didn't like that too much......


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> man i remember leaving K&M at 3 am sometimes....my wifey didn't like that too much......


Me too!! And I had an hour drive home!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

ROLL CALL? I'll take 2 cinnamon rolls, 6 tootsie rolls, 3 egg rolls,and 1 california roll. To go please. Double that for Phil.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks jerry how did you know i was hungry


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

haha!! no comment!! lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> ROLL CALL? I'll take 2 cinnamon rolls, 6 tootsie rolls, 3 egg rolls,and 1 california roll. To go please. Double that for Phil.


no wonder he is a LUBE dealer....


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We should have a Great Turnout!!!! Will be a Fun Race!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley, any word on what kind of shape the track's in? There's freakin' "R" out here again.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so IF (and thats an IF) southside gets rained out, are there plans for a makeup race?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i dont wear makeup. but you weirdos do whatever the hell you want


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

lol. whats better wearing makeup or being a lube dealer? You make the Choice!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

aawwww c'mon jerry,you know we ALL love ya!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> lol. whats better wearing makeup or being a lube dealer? You make the Choice!


take a quess


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Gary. The track is Bone Dry, and Hard as a Rock!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

whos going to run elec?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> whos going to run elec?


You, me, Smiley, I think Jerry. Ron Taylor came by last night and swiped my diff rebuild parts, so I assume he's running his B4 also. A few others hopefully.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Mark is running his electric too. I don't have the right tires though. DOH


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

electrics dead


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

You always have an excuse Ron.J/K LOL!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> electrics dead


you were on another site just a bit ago saying 1/8th scale is dead......anything alive?? lol


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

HA HA LOL. you werent supposed to catch that. you know me. i just talk.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Mark is running his electric too. I don't have the right tires though. DOH


And you got a loose nut behind the steering wheel too. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey paul what time are you going to get there???


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think i will just run gas


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, what time are you guys getting there? I should be there around 8:15AM


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We should have a good turnout for electric. Here is who I know is running: Me, Dan, Gary, Jake(Victory), Derek (Tanners Dad), and from what you all have said, some more as well. There should be a full heat of Electric. Should be fun!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I should be getting there around 8 or so.

I need some lil bitty set-screws for my t-4 so i can run it. they are the lil ones that hold the hinge pins in. antone have them.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Are there pit tables with power at this track?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think the have power but no tables


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone know how much rain they got today?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil is correct......power, but no tables.

Also, I talked to Gary, and he said they got doused with rain early today, and the track has since dried up and should be PERFECT tomorrow!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary will be calling me around 7:00AM tomorrow morning with a track update, and I will be posting the details here.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Xray*

I managed to get my ebay clunker put together.......please excuse my poor painting skillz!

Packed and ready to race with you fellas!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

off to south side!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone w/Gary @ Southside, and the track is perfect and the sky is clear! Let's get it on!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Loading up right now. See y'all after while.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

well i had alot of fun.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

me too that was great thanks cort&southside!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Lot of fun. Nice track Gary. I think we had 8 electric cars. CV, did y'all get the mains in? Sorry we had to bail, but we had family obligations and couldn't sit through another rain delay.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, we made it through two rounds of the 3rd set of qualifiers and it started raining. We waited about 45 minutes, the sun came out, about 5-6 of us got out there with rakes and shovels, and threw some loose dirt on the track to soak up a little water, and viola!!!! You want to talk about some insane traction during the mains! We had a 5 minute main in the electrics, and 10 minute B mains, and 15 minute A-mains.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, glad it held off. Wish we could have stayed.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

he are a few pic of the race!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like the last picture. Theres no mistaking Dan! :slimer:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea dan done a great job yesterday thanks dan!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Even tho I wasn't there, thanks for starting a series in houston to keep r/c going strong


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

HEY HEY! That's my green machine in 3 of those pictures! You know, I bought that car off of ebay, and didn't do anything to it except clean it up, put 40 wt in the shocks, set the preload, and adjust the front toe-in. I ran better with that car then I've ever run before!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

its an xray thats why lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey cort the other cars were moving to fast for my camera to catch but for some reason it shot your car just fine!!!LOL


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> hey cort the other cars were moving to fast for my camera to catch but for some reason it shot your car just fine!!!LOL


Now that's funny! Good one SS.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea i was saving that one for jerry but he didn't go.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I don't care who you are THAT'S FUNNY! Yea, Phil that's the problem with some point-n-shoot cameras. The shutter speed just can't catch some of the FAST action. LOL......

Good to meet you Courtney!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Likewise David.....I've seen you a million times, and never gotten the opportunity to come and talk to you.

I see how it is Phil.......this coming from MR. LAST FREAKIN PLACE in truggy! I would like it to at least be noted that I qualified 1st, then 2nd, and even though my motor stalled twice in the main, I still managed to pull 3rd place......and I was the only one doing the triple consistently in sportsman! Ok, enough bragging on myself.......I had an awesome battle w/Tony Prisk in both qualifiers and the main......that was the most fun!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awsome racing everyone!!!! HARC's first race was a success. I can see huge turnouts as we move along. 

Thanks Gary and crew and Dan for running the races at Southside,even though we had rain,it was still great fun.

Next time me and mike stevens need to do the double backflip......hmm or even better a front flip.

Tanner Haggler drove the wheels off his truggy by putting 2 laps on 2nd place (me)...ill get ya next time Tanner.....

Where are all the MT's at???


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

i will bring my monster truck out as soon as i know what the problem is. which i have been trying to figure out for the last 4-5 months but still havnt figured out.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

easy one word revo LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> easy one word revo LOL


NOT!!! give me the darned truck and i will fix it for you


----------

